# Consuelo foal watch



## MBENES (Apr 30, 2021)

In the process of introducing my mini, I included concerns related to foaling, not realizing that I was messing up the forum organization. I will update Consuelo's condition from here from now on, but the Introducing Consuelo posts have pictures from yesterday. I will be looking to this group for moral support. I've only owned her for about 45 days, and she was pasture bred, but could be due as soon as May 7th. This will be my first, and hopefully last foaling experience! I just want it to end well for Consuelo and her baby.


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2021)

How are you both doing?


----------



## MBENES (May 2, 2021)

Consuelo has become even more touchy about her hind end, and I can't see past her belly now to get a look at her udder. I will try to take some pictures later. I was standing about 20 feet behind her and saw several violent kicks. First sure signs of life. My foal kit is ready, not sure if mini and I are though.


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2021)

That's wonderful you saw some kicks! She's done this before and knows what she's doing, she's ready and you'll be fine if you need to help. Waiting and thinking about everything that could go wrong is the hard part, once it's happening you'll just do it. Have you read about straightening out a foal and hip lock? It might help you to print out or sketch(if you don't have a printer like me) what to do so you feel prepared for that. I watched and read everything many times getting ready for my first one three years ago, then was watching on camera when she was in stage 1 labor, ready to get there and make sure everything was good as soon as she started stage 2. As she had the second contraction and I was putting my boots on he was delivered and on his chest right away, I got to towel him off though. My second one last summer, again I saw stage 1 and was out the door after the first contraction. By the time I got there he was out and she was up and had already gotten the sack off his head. He was a red bag and I would have been there in lots of time but again my mare(different mare, I rescue don't breed) beat me to it. I was allowed to help dry that one off too. I'm waiting on the first mare to have hers(big oops) this summer(any day now), she got caught by the rescued stud who came with last year, 6 1/2 weeks after I had him gelded. I'm really hoping and planning on this being my last. I don't think any of us nonbreeders are really ever ready but I think you're going to do just fine. Do you have your camera up yet? Waking up to check isn't fun but it helps to be able to look at them and know everything's fine.


----------



## MBENES (May 2, 2021)

I had Consuelo out with her new grazing muzzle for the first time today for about an hour. She made it difficult to get photos by following me around, putting her face in my phone. Tonight she was much calmer about my handling her udder, and I got a new shot of it. I am seeing small daily changes and like most everyone else, wish I had a better idea of how much longer. I bought a baby/pet monitor, but my son has to make some changes to the wifi. Hopefully it will be ready before she is.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2021)

Looking at her udder you still have some time if she's going by the book. 
Has she had a grazing muzzle on before? If she doesn't figure it out you can hand feed her with it on so she realizes she can get food through the bottom. It normally takes a bit of them playing with it the first day. If you can put her on grass where you're not there as a distraction she would probably work at it more and get it figured out.


----------



## MBENES (May 5, 2021)

For the past couple of days when I have felt Consuelo's udder, she has released a few drops of something. Enough to make my hand feel wet, but I didn't see anything. I have the ph test papers, but they weren't within reach. Today I got several drops of clear liquid. It looked like water, but we were in a dry barn. I know what sheep colostrum looks like - yellow and thick. Is this normal? It certainly isn't milk.
_edit here._.. I have had some time to research this and found a very helpful site
Foaling indicators: Mammary fluid changes

On a funny note, after years of neglect, my mini LOVES getting her butt rubbed as part of a daily grooming session. As my dog is also big on butt rubbies, I immediately recognized what she wanted. She swings her rear towards my front and begins backing into me. This is how I get her to let me examine her udder. Otherwise, she stamps her feet and gets a bit cranky.


----------



## Taz (May 6, 2021)

Yes, normal but you already know that now. When you get some fluid to test try to use something other than your hand, your skin can change the pH reading. 
I have a big mare who loves having her bum scratched, she'll back right into me too


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 6, 2021)

I think MOST critters like their butt scratched. The only one I have ever met who doesn't is my mare Snickers, who delivered her foal two weeks ago today. She is a "don't touch me" grouch most of the time. Fortunately, her little one loves being touched so far!


----------



## MBENES (May 6, 2021)

Taz said:


> Yes, normal but you already know that now. When you get some fluid to test try to use something other than your hand, your skin can change the pH reading.
> I have a big mare who loves having her bum scratched, she'll back right into me too


Thanks for the tip about skin and pH. I will wear some disposable gloves for the task. I also think that I figured out why she is jumpier in the morning now. She probably has more edema, and after taking a walk, or grazing with her muzzle, it may be less uncomfortable in the evening.


----------



## MBENES (May 6, 2021)

I have started getting Consuelo used to spending time at night in her big walk in stall with the lights on, a chair for me in the corner, and my equipment box. She gets her evening meal and hay there now, but I don't lock her in. She never uses it except in the worst downpours, but I plan to lock her in when I think she is close to being due, assuming my son gets the monitor issues resolved. Otherwise, I'll have to spend the night on a beach recliner, inside my sleeping bag in the stall. I want to get her used to these changes so she won't have any added stress. Anybody else have a mini that prefers the elements?


----------



## Willow Flats (May 6, 2021)

Yes, I have one that will do that. I don't think he prefers the rain but wants to be able to keep his eye on everything.

Good idea getting her used to the confinement.


----------



## MBENES (May 10, 2021)

I have been taking pictures of her udder every other day to try to compare. Here is the latest, taken tonight. She is jumpy and doesn't want her udder touched, unlike a few weeks ago. I applied Vaseline to deter those pesky black flies, so it looks shiny. I have seen fetal movement occasionally and have no doubt she is pregnant, but when??? Pasture bred, I've only owned her since Mar 13. Earliest date would be May 7th, based on when she foaled last year and when she was put with a stallion.


----------



## Taz (May 10, 2021)

Can you post pictures of her from behind and her side as well as under her tail with her tail pulled to the side not up? It still looks like you have some time to go but they can be tricky.


----------



## MBENES (May 10, 2021)

I will do it tomorrow. We have the barn camera working now, but of course she is choosing to stay outside. Once I think we are close to foaling, I will lock her inside. My plan is to set alerts to wake up every 1-2 hours and check the camera. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Taz (May 11, 2021)

So happy you have the camera working! It's not great waking up to check it but so much better than going out or trying to sleep out there.


----------



## MBENES (May 11, 2021)

Here are the latest pictures. I think she probably has a little more time, but it is just a guess. What do you think?


Taz said:


> Can you post pictures of her from behind and her side as well as under her tail with her tail pulled to the side not up? It still looks like you have some time to go but they can be tricky.


----------



## Taz (May 11, 2021)

I agree, I don't think shes ready yet. Just going on how she looks I'd be guessing she has another 4 weeks at least. Unfortunately you don't know what she's going to do so it's watch and wait. Keep up with the pictures, it makes it easier to see changes starting. Some show nothing until right at the end and some drag it out for months, there's a reason foaling makes people nuts....


----------



## MBENES (Aug 11, 2021)

Here we are in the middle of August and still no foal. I was originally told to expect a foal in late May or June. I spoke to someone who knows Consuelo's former owner, and he said she was left in the field with the stallion, unobserved until September. This was a rescue from neglect - pony hoarding situation. Her last foaling was May 29 2020. She is producing some milk and her udder feels a little larger, but it isn't firm. In May she was only producing a few drops of clear edema. Here are pictures of her udder and belly from yesterday. I would really appreciate input. I can feel her ribs, and below the ribs her belly expands outward. I was using the wrong test strips, so I bought the "right" ones, and have tested daily since June, but they change color so fast from brownish to purple, I really can't make any sense of them. I check the baby cam in her stall frequently during the night, and if she hasn't visited the stall for her hay bag for a couple of hours, I schlep out to check on her. Opinions??


----------



## Taz (Aug 11, 2021)

I hate to tell you this but she looks like you're going to be waiting a bit more, going by the book. Could you take a picture of her from behind? Since you have might have time you could order some Maybe Baby test strips, they are really easy to read. Are you able to lock her in at night so you can keep watch without her disappearing? You should be close if she was bred in Sept. Unfortunately they do what they do no matter what the book says, they can surprise you and have that foal even when they don't look ready. Hang in there! 
Basically no help at all, watch her closely. wishing you the best for a healthy momma and baby soon!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 11, 2021)

I agree with Taz, going by her udder you have a little time yet. Saying this, she may not produce one until foaling , so best thing is keep watching her like a hawk.

Considering she is a rescue and your not too sure of her foaling pattern , your doing great 

Keep us posted on her progress & ask away any questions you have !


----------



## MBENES (Aug 12, 2021)

Taz said:


> I hate to tell you this but she looks like you're going to be waiting a bit more, going by the book. Could you take a picture of her from behind? Since you have might have time you could order some Maybe Baby test strips, they are really easy to read. Are you able to lock her in at night so you can keep watch without her disappearing? You should be close if she was bred in Sept. Unfortunately they do what they do no matter what the book says, they can surprise you and have that foal even when they don't look ready. Hang in there!
> Basically no help at all, watch her closely. wishing you the best for a healthy momma and baby soon!!


I think you are right about waiting a bit more.


Ryan Johnson said:


> I agree with Taz, going by her udder you have a little time yet. Saying this, she may not produce one until foaling , so best thing is keep watching her like a hawk.
> 
> Considering she is a rescue and your not too sure of her foaling pattern , your doing great
> 
> Keep us posted on her progress & ask away any questions you have !


I find this group to be a sanity saver. The men in my house are teasing me that my little horse is not pregnant but overweight. I was beginning to wonder myself, until I learned last week that she was kept into September with the stallion. If her udder firms up and the PH test indicates that she is near to foaling, I will lock her in the barn for the night to better monitor. She initially would not go into a barn, but I began leaving her hay bag there. Now she uses it for her toilet and to eat- it is a big walk in built for two large horses to share. She is also picking the space right in front of the door to lie down in the straw, so she is more comfortable there than before.


----------



## Taz (Aug 12, 2021)

Do what I do, go with your gut and ignore the peanut gallery . You're doing great, hang in there, it'll happen.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2021)

Agree with Taz, you know her better than anyone, so go with your gut feeling.

Seeing as though she was with the stud well into sept, she may not have taken until the end of their time together. Many pregnancies are going well over due dates too.


----------



## MBENES (Aug 13, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Agree with Taz, you know her better than anyone, so go with your gut feeling.
> 
> Seeing as though she was with the stud well into sept, she may not have taken until the end of their time together. Many pregnancies are going well over due dates too.


 Here are two pics from behind and one of her udder this morning. She is definitely lop sided. It rained all through July and we got another 1/4 inch this morning. It has the look and feel of a temperate rain forest now in SE Massachusetts. Normally everything would be browning up.


----------



## Taz (Aug 13, 2021)

That looks like a pregnant bally to me. 
We haven't had the rain for about a week now but it's hot and humid, definitely feeling like a rain forest here too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2021)

Me too 

Feel free to send some warmth down under, I am ready for spring !!!


----------



## MBENES (Aug 16, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Me too
> 
> Feel free to send some warmth down under, I am ready for spring !!!


After a very hot July with a record number of 100 degree days, I woke to low humidity and cool temps. More heat in store, but hopefully some of that heat went your way.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Aug 22, 2021)

Your girl looks at about the same stage as mine (I think). Just realized a couple of weeks ago and I've had her over a year! But then again I have a stallion in my little herd (not for long, the little guy gets cut on the !st!). Pretty sure mine still has some time yet, but not taking chances...she's stalled in the evenings now and if my kiddo ever decides to help me re-hook up my cameras we'll be in business just in case! Watch her belly closely for a "V". I find taking pictures often helps to see changes than just relying on memory. Keep us updated please!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 4, 2021)

Any change in your girl?


----------



## MBENES (Sep 7, 2021)

The vet came out today and confirmed what I suspected. Consuelo is not pregnant, just overweight, with all the fat concentrated in her belly. So I lost 5 months when I could have been getting her into shape, which really has me bummed. Not to mention all those dreams of a little broom tail foal to coddle. Not to mention that in order to rescue her from extreme neglect, I paid almost double for a "pregnant" mare. I thought I would be rescuing two at the same time. I will be hiring a trainer to help me with ground training, and looking for a used cart next year. Fortunately, she seems happy enough with the sheep and my very large dog, and shows no need for other equine companionship. I fostered a large pony last year who pined for another horse, and it was sad to watch. 

OK my pity party is over and done with. She is otherwise healthy and has a very sweet and gentle personality. The vet approved of my leaving her loose on my 14 acre fenced farm so she has some free agency. We expect that once she begins to get some regular exercise, and she is no longer on pregnant mare rations, she will begin to drop the weight. Yesterday she had a case of pony zoomies, scattering the sheep and racing about for a good 20 minutes. 

Thanks to those of you who gave me good advice and encouragement. Now I can delete all of those pony vulva and udder pictures from my camera, and maybe get a little more sleep.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 7, 2021)

Sorry , not the news you were hoping , but I'm glad you got a good health report from your vet


----------



## Taz (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm sorry she isn't pregnant, that's disappointing, you could always find her a boyfriend at some point if you want to. It's exciting about you getting her driving though and very exciting that you get to sleep!! I'm still waiting on a foal and wondering what the #### is going on, you might be the smarter one to be sleeping .


----------



## MBENES (Sep 8, 2021)

Taz said:


> I'm sorry she isn't pregnant, that's disappointing, you could always find her a boyfriend at some point if you want to. It's exciting about you getting her driving though and very exciting that you get to sleep!! I'm still waiting on a foal and wondering what the ####
> 
> I feel your pain. Part of me is very disappointed, part of me is angry with the breeder who demanded more money for a pregnant mare, when she had 10 grandchildren in her care, and way too many horses to do any care at all. But I am letting that go. Life is too short. I will not be breeding Consuelo. She is registered, but there are already too many minis going to slaughter and I can't justify creating another one. Fortunately, she seems contented to have the sheep and my large dog, and hopefully she appreciates my attention from me too. I don't think she misses the struggle to survive in a crowded herd with few resources.


----------



## Taz (Sep 8, 2021)

I agree with you about the breeding, mine either have come that way as a rescue or, like the one this year, a big oops on my part, everyone is 100% gelding now. Most horses are fine with sheep, goats etc, they just want some company. I'm sure she's thrilled to be out of the situation you got her from and very happy to have your attention, lucky girl.


----------

